# Humane Society foster: Shelly!



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Picked up our next foster, Shelly. I'm so not a "chihuahua person" but when I saw her pic and read her little bio I really, really wanted her. Doing great so far, currently chewing a bully stick.










Exploring the yard (or what's left of it)


















I already made her a collar. Neon yellow is so her color 


















Mmmm this is the life!


















I'm already calling her Shelly Belly. And also B'nana, because who knows why.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

She's very cute. I hope it works out well. Also, I agree that collar looks great on her.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Aww what a little sweetheart  I bet her collar is like a bracelet lol


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

It is, it's so tiny. My skinny cat is the same size as her. She grumbled at my husband, but I think they'll be buddies in no time. She calmed down and allowed him to pet her gently and briefly before he went for a nap.

She is so photogenic.



























And a little silly derpy personality coming out too. (I'll be cutting that grass before it becomes foxtails)


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Why did you put me with the cat? I want to be with you, please! Oh, that's why.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

She's so teeny! 

I wish rescues would publish pictures like these on adoption websites. It really gives you a sense of their personality. Who doesn't like a derpy little chi mix who gets along with cats?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

It would be great if each dog could have a photo album. 

Video from this morning, look at her! <3 No apologies for my silly high pitched giggly puppy love voice.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10101515006282253&set=vb.19228523&type=2&theater


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

That's awesome. She looks so content.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

I think the nice thing about small dogs is that from what I've seen, they tend to get adopted faster and more people are forgiving of them if they have problems. 

awesome pictures, she looks like a sweetheart .


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

That's why when I take in a foster I take a million pictures, videos, and write in my blog what they've done each day. Really allows people to get a feel of them and see them as individual dogs.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Same here, my last foster Kaia, her album on my facebook has 48 photos, plus more in the comments, plus video links.

She is really nervous of my husband. Growling, a little baring teeth, and a couple little air-snaps. We're working on it. Not forcing, doing the 5 second rule of petting (2 seconds upon first touch) to give her a chance to move away from him if she wants to. She has willingly approached him, willingly been partially in his lap, willingly let him pet her, but she's very particular. She gets very uncomfortable if he reaches over her so I've told him to always have his palm up (or a little sideways) when petting her. I'm trying to make sure they get good bonding time, and I'm not coddling or supporting a hyper-attachment to myself. I'm supportive but she needs to learn to be brave too.

That thing where dogs burrow and you think they're gonna suffocate? She does that. I uncovered her head.









Today was her first walk with me. I tend to give fosters a couple days to settle into the house and yard before we walk. Depends on the dog, some gotta get out and moving sooner.

When she sniffs, she sticks her entire face in. (Stuff like this, super cute for potential adopters to see.)


















Prance prance prance









Dogs coming up the sidewalk. We pulled over. She wouldn't take treats, but did stand and watch calmly. I had no idea if she'd bark, lunge, panic and nope nope nope, or what. She scooted back to avoid as they got close and she circled right around me and watched them walk by, I made small talk to keep the guy standing there with his two dogs a moment  She did fine.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

She looks very adoptable. Not teeny tiny like you have to worry about her every move or interaction but still small enough to fit the silly apartment complex type rules or for someone that doesn't want to deal with a bigger dog.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Shelly playing with Kaytu the other day





She got a bath today. Best dog in the bath. No trying to escape, stood still, plus it only takes 10 seconds to wash her and 30 seconds to dry. My huskies take 2+ hours each to wash and dry, and then I have to brush them too.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

She's such a doll. Is she available for adoption now, or do they have a wait time for you to get to know them?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Shelly had a few spots spring up last night. I've notified the Humane Society via email, it's not urgent or an emergency. Brownish dry spots, four of them. Two on her head, two on her chest. No idea what they are... Not swollen, not hot, not itchy. I thought maybe shampoo reaction, but I would expect that to be more widespread and I also didn't wash her head. I've notified the Humane Society via email, it's not urgent enough to call (especially on Easter).

Shelly Belly



























Front of chest










On the plus side, she made new friends today! Took her to friends' house for Easter dinner. She had been relaxed and loving the petting, I made a kissy sound to get her to look at me for the pic.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

That looks a lot like the ringworm lesions Sydney had all over her.

I'm not huge on Chihuahuas, but she is TOO adorable.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh! I should have thought of that. Will definitely call tomorrow to have her checked out.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Very cute, I love Chihuahuas. I was thinking ringworm too! She will hopefully find a forever home soon.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

She's back at the Humane Society. The vet will look at her tomorrow and let me know. If it's ringworm they will keep her there in quarantine... and they said I might not be able to foster for SIX MONTHS. :'(


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Yikes! Why six months?!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Oh that sucks Sibe  Hopefully it's not (but not something more serious), keep us updated.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Sibe said:


> She's back at the Humane Society. The vet will look at her tomorrow and let me know. If it's ringworm they will keep her there in quarantine... and they said I might not be able to foster for SIX MONTHS. :'(


Really! that would not be good for all the dogs who need your help. You are so good at fostering. You will have to let us know what the lesions are.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Canyx said:


> Yikes! Why six months?!


 I guess to make absolutely sure there's no ringworm in my house. If it is 6 months I'll probably talk to the county shelter (where I volunteer) to foster through them, taking shy or stressed dogs to get them out of the shelter for a bit.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Poor wee dog. 6 months is so long. When I worked at a shelter we had a ringworm out break in the cat room and shut it down for two weeks for constant treatment and laundry.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Sibe said:


> She's back at the Humane Society. The vet will look at her tomorrow and let me know. If it's ringworm they will keep her there in quarantine... and they said I might not be able to foster for SIX MONTHS. :'(


6 months for ringworm is just plain stupid. Yes, it can be hard to get rid of but it is also not at all life threatening. Will the HS still adopt her out if it is ringworm? Our municipal shelter will PTS from ringworm (and demodetic mange)


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

She will be in quarantine until cleared, then my guess is she'll go back on the foster list, unless her behavior is good enough to go on adoption list. 6 months is way too long. I will foster with the shelter if Humane says 6 months. I called the shelter today as I normally volunteer there, and they are fine with me coming in and helping do things like stuff Kongs and such.

I'm a dog trainer, and I've canceled 3 lessons (and more this week will cancel) and just emailed 17 more about it who I've seen over the last week. Ugh! Group classes will still be on as I don't need to touch their dogs but I'm telling them if they don't want to come then that's fine, can join the next class. Private lessons will likely all be postponed for at least a week.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I just found out that Shelly was adopted recently, on November 26th. Hooray Shelly!!!!!!! <3 <3 <3


----------

